# Dentist in Guadalajara



## antonieta (Feb 14, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a dentist in Gdl? I am here for 3 months. Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

antonieta said:


> Can anyone recommend a dentist in Gdl? I am here for 3 months. Thanks.


Martin Santos
Galeana 238, Esq. Prisciliana Sanchez
+52 (33) 3614 1863

Silviano Castellanos
Tarascos 3314, Fracc. Monraz
33 3813 2109

The first one was recommended to me and I used for some minor fillings. The second was recommended many years ago, but I have no personal experience.


----------



## antonieta (Feb 14, 2015)

Gracías, Tundra! Perfect location.


----------

